# How Dare I?! Pheromone Collar



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I got my 3 pack of Sentry Calming Collars today. I'm hoping that this would make my shy boy braver, my bossy OCD cat calmer and my newest addition Mr. Friendly the peer- well less of a peer. I haven't had luck with feliway diffusers or the spray but I'm yet again trying happy mamma cat pheromones to ease my kitties' souls.

However the collars have a powder on them much like old style flea collars do. Apparently my princess Choo Choo, who enjoys fashionable collars normally, is HIGHLY insulted that there is now powder on her. She has been licking around her neck and shoulders for a continuous 15 minutes. I can't get near her to adjust the collar (it's loose). She runs and starts licking again whenever I approach her.

So far I'm not seeing any calming effect! The packaging assures me that the powder is fine for them but she is licking the powder off the collar. I'm a little concerned that this will greatly reduce the effectiveness as the powder is the base for the pheromones. Basically I don't want an awful non-breakaway collar without pheromone. 

Has anyone had a cat who insisted on licking all the powder off the collar? Was the collar useless after this?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marmoset,
These are the calming collars I get for my three! The powder is safe, and I've had no problems! 
They've been wearing them long enough now, that when I put on a fresh one, they're like "Whatever" about it! The first time, they did what yours are doing! You do need to tighten the collar up enough, so they can't get their jaw/mouth over it, these collars actually break quite easily...the first time I put one on Biscuit, it was to loose, he chewed right through it!
And I've had pretty good luck with these collars, as far as the calming goes!
So hang in there!
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

You know I did not know they were breakaway but the package says they are! That's a relief to know. Well the two cats who allow themselves to be collared are wearing them. I can't see a difference in the bossy one and she did lick nearly all the powder off but the peer is walking around holding his tail up in standard happy cat fashion instead of half-way up in an unsure position like he usually was before. He's been very social tonight; he's really living up to his Mr. Friendly moniker


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I was actually coming here to post, basically the same thing. I picked up a 3 pack today. also had no luck with the feliway (at least as far as inappropriate peeing) altho its still plugged in lol. 

But in my case the powder all flaked off on the counter when i was adjusting it to my guys old collar (i thought pre adjusted would be better for getting it on). he doesnt seem to care that its on him... and the package and online said the actual pheramone isnt in the powder, its in the actual collar.

but the lilac or whatever is very strong, to my human nose... will it be okay that way?? should i worry about kitty cat headaches?? lol. 

but i was coming here to ask what peoples experiences have been??

It was a toss up between that and another diffuser type called "nutri vet", but the girl at the store recommended the collars (well, and cleaning the rug area one more time). 

Have people who have tried this for urine issues had any luck?? it seems like a good idea anyway since hes SUCH a jumpy cat.... but the feliway claimed to be calming too and it doesnt really seem to be, doing much of anything. havent noticed a difference in either cat actually, really if im being honest with myself. we had a 5-6 month stretch with no peeing issues... hwihc may or may not be due to that, but since the pee happened 3 feet away from it, im guessing that stretch was just coincidence. 

but anyway, i was wondering what peoples feedback was?


----------

